# Does sorbate affect the taste of the wine?



## abefroman (Jan 11, 2011)

Does sorbate affect the taste of the wine?


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2011)

If you add the right amt I have not tasted any difference.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 11, 2011)

Tom said:


> If you add the right amt I have not tasted any difference.



Tanks!


----------



## phermenter (Jan 11, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Does sorbate affect the taste of the wine?



I am absolutely NOT an expert, but I believe potassium sorbate does affect taste. People say that some of us taste it and some of us don't. The wines I've made with sorbate additions have an off taste early on. The ones without do not.

Jim


----------



## abefroman (Jan 11, 2011)

phermenter said:


> I am absolutely NOT an expert, but I believe potassium sorbate does affect taste. People say that some of us taste it and some of us don't. The wines I've made with sorbate additions have an off taste early on. The ones without do not.
> 
> Jim



How does it affect the taste?

This appears to be the chemical composition of it: C6H7KO2


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2011)

Some people can taste Sorbate others claim they can't. I am one of those who can and it taste horrible, I added it to my first few kits and they went from tasting great to tasting like really bad bubble gum. Noticed it the worst in the Whites, not so much in the Reds. It does fade over time but it took a solid 12 months to fade to where I couldn't detect it much anymore. I no longer add it except in wines that have a flavour reserve pack, (i.e sugar)


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Some people can taste Sorbate others claim they can't. I am one of those who can and it taste horrible, I added it to my first few kits and they went from tasting great to tasting like really bad bubble gum. Noticed it the worst in the Whites, not so much in the Reds. It does fade over time but it took a solid 12 months to fade to where I couldn't detect it much anymore. I no longer add it except in wines that have a flavour reserve pack, (i.e sugar)



Thanks!


----------



## phermenter (Jan 14, 2011)

phermenter said:


> I am absolutely NOT an expert, but I believe potassium sorbate does affect taste. People say that some of us taste it and some of us don't. The wines I've made with sorbate additions have an off taste early on. The ones without do not.
> 
> Jim



I'm not sure sweetness is the right word, but something related to it. I think it's what a lot of people refer to as "kit taste," but it usually goes away in a year or two.

Jim


----------

